# FREE ONLINE "What is Reformed Theology?" (Dr Sproul)



## Scott1 (Dec 10, 2009)

The beta test on the new Ligonier Ministry web site is offering the entire 12 lessons of this video series free on-line.

This is an excellent foundational explanations of reformed theology, what it shares in common with the church universal, with evangelicals generally, and distinctives of the doctrines of grace and covenant theology.

What Is Reformed Theology? Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul | Watch and Listen to Reformed Theology Teaching Series at Ligonier.org


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll definitely share this on my Facebook page. Many of my evangelical friends on Facebook keep asking me what "Reformed" means and I'm tired of giving lengthy explanations. This will definitely be a great help in my attempt to introduce Reformed theology to these folks.


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 30, 2009)

What a blessing!,Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## dudley (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank You Scott, I just viewd and listened to Faith Alone part 1. This is awesome!


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jan 1, 2010)

Great, thanks.
I´m just starting to read the book by R.C. Sproul with the same title.
Sproul is one of rare teachers of reformed theology who´s books are translated in Finnish language. Strange enough his book Holyness of God ("Jumalan pyhyys" in Finnish) is published by company ("Ristin voitto") which is owned by pentecostal movement.


----------



## youthevang (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome, watching it now.


----------

